# Do all Maltese make these weird noises?



## AbbieWithAn_ie

My Maltese Pearl is 6 months old tomorrow, and I was just wondering yesterday if all Maltese dogs make the weird and funny noises that she makes..


For instance, when she yawns, it sounds like a very high-pitched "Wow!" It's so cute and funny!


Do all Maltese do this? Or is it just Pearl?


-Abbie​


----------



## The A Team

My Abbey makes a cute little noise when she yawns. My Ava make cute little squeaky noises when I pick her up......I just love those little sounds...:wub::wub:

Now the boys...Archie belches sometimes - that's a guy for ya...

Tinker just barks...:blink:


----------



## yeagerbum

Yeager is a big whiner, and he has a range of voices, sometimes it sounds like he's singing, sometimes it sounds like he's crying. He's a "talker" haha!


----------



## socalyte

Tiffany makes those same noises-- and she'll often yawn when she is trying to get our attention and wants to tell us something! It's very funny. She'll also sneeze as a way of communicating-- I know she wishes she could talk! Cozette is much quieter (other than when she is barking-- it's amazing how much noise a three pound dog can make!). Most of the time she just makes these little throat sounds to let me know she wants something. It's funny how different and full of personality our fluffs are.

By the way, Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! We'd love to see pictures of your puppy, and feel free to tell us about yourself!


----------



## Orla

Milo makes loads of weird noises. 
He does the "wow" one you're talking about when he yawns too!


----------



## aprilb

Oh, yes, same here...I love their little noises.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Oh I just love the sweet noises they make, unlike the barking!!


----------



## munchkn8835

Ollie snorts!


----------



## Snowbody

When he wants our attention, Tyler does the sneezy/snorty thing like crazy, which then makes his hair go forward over his eyes and we call it The Donald Comb-over, His yawns end with a sort of cat like sound mrrw sound and he chortles when he's happy - a little purr-y/growly sound (more purr then growl). I love them all. :wub:


----------



## Cosy

Cosy will move her lips as if she's trying to tell me something and then finally just make her squeaky noises or whine. She's goofy.


----------



## Cute Chloe

Chloe sounds like a sputtering car engine when she plays tug-of-war:


----------



## maggieh

Sweetness snorts like a little piggy - it's so cute!


----------



## jpupart

Candy is a "talker". She whines when she wants something and makes lots of other little noises. I always feel like she is saying "NOW"- not "wow". Candy's a little demanding!! (LOL)


----------



## Maglily

Jodi makes noises if he's looking out the window...whimpers, whines and the question sound rrrrooo?


----------



## michellerobison

Mine make all sorts of crazy noises...Sasha does growlies and yodels and woo woos. Amber makes a high pitched barky whine ,Rylee stands on his hind legs puts his paws together and then moves them up and down while making soft whining or huffing sounds...
Bitsy and Emily snort and woo woo.
They crack me up w/ all the noises.
Our Amy used to lay flat on her belly ,then scootch crawl and make yodeling noices,sometimes she'd lay on her back and do the yodel!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Yes, Rocky will do the yawn with the squeak at the end and he will do the sneeze to get my attention and it's always a big sneeze and nod at the same time. He'll also do this whining noise to get our attention to play. I love all his noises!:wub:


----------



## Lillybelle

Oh my gosh! I can't believe other dogs are doing this! Our Lilly meows or says yeow when she yawns and it's sometimes very loud and is very high pitched so she sounds just like a little kitten meowing. We call her our cat. It is so funny, since school's out for the summer my kids sit around looking at her waiting for her to yawn and they love it!


----------



## Lillybelle

Also when we have to crate her from time to time she whines by rolling her tongue and it sounds like she's saying whooooooo and she goes from low to high like she's practicing the scales in voice lessons. She sounds like a bird!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Wouldn't you know, Rocky does the same sneezy/snorty thing and looks like he's saying YES. I ask questions like..do you love Mama? :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> When he wants our attention, Tyler does the sneezy/snorty thing like crazy, which then makes his hair go forward over his eyes and we call it The Donald Comb-over, His yawns end with a sort of cat like sound mrrw sound and he chortles when he's happy - a little purr-y/growly sound (more purr then growl). I love them all. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Paxton makes the 'yowl' on the end of his yawns sometimes - it is so cute. And Madison does the 'harumph' to get our attention - kind of a snort and then if you still don't pay attention, she does it and stomps her foot!


----------



## BeautyBoy

My little JoJo makes the same noise when he yawns its so funny and cute x


----------



## michellerobison

Mine do that too. Amy,our black cocker used to do a "yodel" when we'd call the cat,for some reason she loved to hear Kitty,kitty,kitty as high pitched as you can do it.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

ANOTHER PEARLIE GIRLIE!!!

MY Miss Pearl does this sound when she's talking - kinda like a low rumbling/grumbling to get our attention. Unfortunately others don't know that "rumbling/grumbling" is Pearl talking and think she's growling viciously!

Pearl sleeps overnight in a crate - cuz she won't let the cats in the bedroom otherwise. If she needs to get out of the crate for pottying she will do the same rumbling/grumbling, as if she's quietly sorry about having to disturb our sleep.:thumbsup:


----------



## BellaEnzo

Bella does the same thing as Rocky! The yawn and sneeze deal that is! It's too funny. Sometimes I'll fake sneeze or yawn back and she does it again! I don't know if its by chance, I like to believe she's talking back lol


----------



## Alex

Oh my does Pearl sound cute! I don't have a maltese, but I have a very close friend that does. Her dogs name is Tinkerbell. She also makes the "Wow!" noise a lot, along with "Momma!" & and makes a cute but funky noise that sounds like, "Oooooooooo...." Hehe. <3


----------



## bentleybsmom

bentley has two kinds of growls a play growl and a mean growl. when we are working on training and he gets excited he blows his breath out of cheeks ?? he really dosent make a lot of noise except when he barks.


----------



## Hatsumomo77

Snowbody said:


> When he wants our attention, Tyler does the sneezy/snorty thing like crazy, which then makes his hair go forward over his eyes and we call it *The Donald Comb-over*, His yawns end with a sort of cat like sound mrrw sound and he chortles when he's happy - a little purr-y/growly sound (more purr then growl). I love them all. :wub:


ROFLMAO I lost it at the Donald Comb-over comment! My co-worker and hotel guests probably think I'm crazy xD


----------



## pippystrong

Pippy honks, well that's the best way I can describe it when she wants you to leave her alone, or if you are talking and she is trying to sleep. She even does it to the TV if someone is talking too much. She so makes me smile.


----------



## socalyte

As Pam can attest, when Cozette starts feeling sorry for herself, or if I don't pay attention to what she wants because I'm busy, she'll start up this arff arff arff and then increase the pitch and volume, then she throws her head back and howls in a very high pitch like she is howling at the moon. It is too funny!


----------



## beckinwolf

Micky is very vocal. He grumbles, growls, and makes snorty noises. He does the fake sneeze thing a lot too. That and cough/barking. Sort of like a half bark half cough thing. He will also kick his back legs out when he gets excited, and if you roll around on the floor with him, he'll rub all over you and end up kicking you.


----------



## tobysmom

Snowbody said:


> When he wants our attention, Tyler does the sneezy/snorty thing like crazy, which then makes his hair go forward over his eyes and we call it The Donald Comb-over, His yawns end with a sort of cat like sound mrrw sound and he chortles when he's happy - a little purr-y/growly sound (more purr then growl). I love them all. :wub:


HA! my dog does that sneezy/snort too! i didn't know that was common/normal. lol. It cracks me up.


----------



## Katkoota

Snowy does all sort of weird noises. He uses them for communicating different things he want.

Now with Crystal though, she does not make lots of noise. Actually, she only barks (when someone is at the door or when we see a kitty in the street ... Or whine when she kindda tries to grab my attention to throw the ball towards her direction for fetch lol)


----------



## kodie

Kodie sounds like a seagull when hes in his pen and wants to get my attention!! Hes really weird... never heard a dog make type of sound before... i thought dogs only bark.. lol.


----------



## sweetnik

Jack Jack makes a hi pitch moo sound and he can also yip that sounds like a squeeky toy that someone is continuously squeezing. lol


----------



## luvmybabe

My baby snorts like a pig & neighs like a horse lol he cracks me up


----------



## nwyant1946

Mia snores...sooo funny. She also squeaks when she yawns. The only time she has barked is in the car in her crate on the way to my daughter's. We are going to have to experiment on her comfort while riding. She got whining and barking at one point she sounded like a hyena. She wasn't happy. But, she hasn't barked at all in the house. :chili:


----------



## Nycsparkle

Monte makes a continuous cooing sound, when I first heard it I thought it was my teenage kids playing a joke on mom. Then I realized it was my Monte, he only does it when nobody is watching. But it's absolutely hysterical he stairs up at the ceiling and coos away.


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

Tiffany makes all kinds of funny noises. She likes to rub her body on the carpet (or on the bed or furniture) when she's excited, and she sometimes grunts and snorts while doing it! She also does the high-pitched "wow" squeal while yawning every now and then.

She also "talks" if she wants to bark at something but I stand in front of her and tell her to be quiet. She makes little, quiet chirping sounds like she's talking to herself.


----------

